# S. Darko



## CalRahhh (May 17, 2008)

​
It seems they are making a sequal to the cult movie Donnie Darko, which happens to be one of my favourite movies of all time. It is not being directed by Richard Kelly, but Chris Fisher instead. It will be starring Daveigh Chase in her role from the original film as Donnie's younger sister, Samantha.



> S. Darko takes place in the summer of 1995, seven years after the original film. It follows Donnie Darko's younger sister, Samantha, who, in the wake of his death, has found herself at age 17 with a broken family, mired in feelings of insignificance. She and her best friend Corey (Evigan) set off on a road trip to Hollywood in a bid to 'make it big', but their journey is cut short when their car breaks down unexpectedly, leaving them stranded in a small desert town. When a meteorite happens to crash-land nearby, Samantha is plagued by bizarre visions telling of the universe's end and it appears that their breakdown was part of some grander plan. She must face her own demons and, in doing so, she realized that Jon is the demons.






Production is set to start on the 18th of May.

If it does suck, I'll just not consider it a part of the original movie and never believe in its existence ever again.


----------



## martryn (May 17, 2008)

The original movie, I thought, was overrated.  Couldn't really understand what was going on, even after watching it twice and then watching all the special features.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2008)

Can someone tell me what was so good about the first?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2008)

Corny ass movie gets a corny sounding sequel.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 17, 2008)

Shit shit shit.


----------



## earthshine (May 17, 2008)

> S. Darko takes place in the summer of 1995, seven years after the original film. It follows Donnie Darko's younger sister, Samantha, who, in the wake of his death, has found herself at age 17 with a broken family, mired in feelings of insignificance. She and her best friend Corey (Evigan) set off on a road trip to Hollywood in a bid to 'make it big', but their journey is cut short when their car breaks down unexpectedly, leaving them stranded in a small desert town. When a meteorite happens to crash-land nearby, Samantha is plagued by bizarre visions telling of the universe's end and it appears that their breakdown was part of some grander plan. She must face her own demons and, in doing so, she realized *that Jon is the demons.*













lol wut?


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 17, 2008)

shit. I heard about this. I'm not so happy about this.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 17, 2008)

martryn said:


> The original movie, I thought, was overrated.  Couldn't really understand what was going on, even after watching it twice and then watching all the special features.



Donnie Darko was basically a "what if" movie. We were seeing what the world would be like if he had survived. It's an alright movie IMHO but not great as some make it out to be.



> S. Darko takes place in the summer of 1995, seven years after the original film. It follows Donnie Darko's younger sister, Samantha, who, in the wake of his death, has found herself at age 17 with a broken family, mired in feelings of insignificance. She and her best friend Corey (Evigan) set off on a road trip to Hollywood in a bid to 'make it big', but their journey is cut short when their car breaks down unexpectedly, leaving them stranded in a small desert town. When a meteorite happens to crash-land nearby, Samantha is plagued by bizarre visions telling of the universe's end and it appears that their breakdown was part of some grander plan. She must face her own demons and, in doing so, she realized that Jon is the demons.



Huh ... wtf!? It seems like the only thing connecting this flick to the 1st is the sister.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2008)

Donnie Darko was indeed overrated and fairly lame. I watched it a couple times and I didn't think it was all that special, even after I figured out what the hell was going on. It was okay, but nothing special.

Sequel? Direct to DVD, I presume. I might watch it... on the Internet.


----------



## batanga (May 17, 2008)

Sounds like a bad rehash, like "ashes to ashes" after "Life on Mars".


----------



## Jotun (May 18, 2008)

Lol, I got what was going on pretty much from the start of the movie 

Good movie, refreshing compared to alot of the crap that gets put out on a regular basis. Not so sure the sequel is gonna be too good. Sounds like the sequel to Boondock Saints


----------



## Seany (May 18, 2008)

The first was amazing. 

I never really wanted a sequel, but hopefully it's just as good. Still it is a silly idea making a sequel, i mean, Donnie was the oddball of his family. Nobody else. 

Still, looking forward to it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 22, 2009)

*Donnie Darko Sequel - Fail Strikes Again*

Hollywood rapes Donnie Darko by releasing a sequel....S. Darko is about the youngest daughter in the Darko family, Samantha that ditches her Sparkle Motion career and leaves for Las Vegas with her boyfriend Corey but they encounter "strange" visions.

Wow. Sounds like shit so far.

The original director of Donnie Darko is no way involved, and Fox is distributing the film.

Wow. Sounds like a load of shit so far.

The original Samantha in the 2001 movie will reprise her role. No one else is on board. Justin Chatwin, fresh off from Dragonball Evolution, also has a role.

Wow. This is shit.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOI-fxVG7sA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 22, 2009)

I didn't really mind Donnie Darko, but to make a sequel is just Idiotic.

But at least Frank {I think that's his name} makes an appearance.


----------



## pfft (Mar 23, 2009)

well i doubted her commitment to sparkle motion! 

http//www.watch-movies-links.net/movies/dragonball_evolution/



who was ed westwick in the film though? did he have a minor role?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

a sequel, that's stupid.

they should have made a prequel

oh waid


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 23, 2009)

Never saw the appeal of the first one.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 23, 2009)

I posted a thread for this waaay back when it was first announced last year sometime.

DDL

But anyway, doesn't look to be getting any better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2009)

Justin Chatwin in anything is fail. He has brought much shame to himself with DBE.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought Chatwin did good in "War of the Worlds".

Either way, I never watched the original......and after "Southland Tales", I'm not sure I want too.


----------



## Chee (Mar 23, 2009)

...MartialHorror!? You haven't seen Donnie Darko!? What kind of horror fan are you!? 

I haven't seen Southland Tales and I heard it was shit, but Donnie Darko has a 83% on RT. Also a cult classic.

Only horrorish film I like that is set in a high school.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 23, 2009)

Donne Darko isn't horror. Scary looking rabbit plus dark theme does not equal horror. If I were to categorise it I would say its a sci-fi/drama.


----------



## abstract (Mar 23, 2009)

Man... 

First time I saw Donnie Darko I thought it was great, mainly because of the concept.

But after a while, God I started hating it. 

Probably not gonna see this one.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 23, 2009)

The actor playing Chuck Bass is in this. LOL


----------



## Chee (Mar 23, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Donne Darko isn't horror. Scary looking rabbit plus dark theme does not equal horror. If I were to categorise it I would say its a sci-fi/drama.



It had some horror elements to it. Pan's Labryinth is also more of a fantasy/drama but I think its a horror as well, same with DD.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 23, 2009)

Film doesn't sound any worse then the original so far.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> It had some horror elements to it. Pan's Labryinth is also more of a fantasy/drama but I think its a horror as well, same with DD.



I can see where you're coming from though. Maybe I've just seen so many horror films that I've developed a set criteria as to what constitutes horror, and I've become close minded  Ah well.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOI-fxVG7sA[/YOUTUBE]


Lawl, definitely going to rent it, looks pretty damn funny.


Gymnopedie said:


> But at least Frank {I think that's his name} makes an appearance.


And that makes sense how?


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2009)

Yea, why the hell is Frank in this movie?


----------



## Para (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow... this doesn't sound good. I mean Donnie Darko wasn't everyone's cup of tea but it was a pretty complete movie once you figure out what the fuck's going on lol... a sequel isn't needed and likely won't be appreciated by fans, haters OR neutrals/newbies to the film.



Chee said:


> Hollywood rapes Donnie Darko by releasing a sequel....S. Darko is about the youngest daughter in the Darko family, Samantha that ditches her Sparkle Motion career and leaves for Las Vegas with her boyfriend Corey but they encounter "strange" visions.
> 
> Wow. Sounds like shit so far.
> 
> ...


Summed it up pretty well  sounds like utter name-whoring, money-scrounging trash.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 24, 2009)

hang on a minute, wasn't Donnie the main character in this movie?

Oh wait, thats right, this is the reha.. i mean sequel


----------

